# Where to Mail/Do I mail? I-864



## alana1023 (Mar 11, 2013)

I got the form I-864 all filled out as well as all my supporting documents.
I am sponsoring my UK citizen husband to move to USA

I am seeing on one place it says to send to NVC with a New Hampshire address. But one place says "disregard info saying to send to NVC"

Then on the list of steps to take, it just says gather the form and supporting docs and then request an appt at embassy. but I thought I mailed this out and then they gave us instructions on the appointment!? 

We started this process with the London lockbox for petition. So im so confused.

HELP!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From the London Embassy website:


> If your application is being processed through the Immigrant Visa Unit in London, you should not submit any documents to the National Visa Center.


Cheers,
Bev


----------

